# MAS LATHE , METRIC , RUSSIAN MADE BEAST 1959?? $2,000,  NEWBURG, NY



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2018)

These lathes are smooth and we'll made, Nic Colyer on YouTube has one. 
Well equipped , 16" gap bed 24" beds about 8' guessing. 
#6615770403
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
c


----------

